# More BIG TROUT



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

For all you non-Believers this is what I do best. These are the fish I caught and released at 5 am today (12/10/06). I let go of 4 trout over 25inches long. One of the trout I let go was 29 &3/4 inches long if I would have squeezed the tail she might go to 30 iches. So, I took a photo of the length and put a whistle in the pic, The weight was 10.07oz.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome fish there fella My saying is you cant catch them on the couch later Ken


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I wasn't questioning the fish...I just have a hard time w/ you catching a big fish on Tues. night and having it certified by TP&W as a new record on Friday. Didn't you have to submit a notarized application? Processing an application that quick may be another new record. Let me know how you did it. Those are some nice fish! Jerry


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

phil close thier mouth and measure them corectly. they are nice fish but it makes a big difference to the fishing community that they are what they are.

put nose on 0 and they will be about 3/4 inches smaller than what you post that is why you are getting railed. 
nice fish tho and great job dude. i know you fish right beside the concrete bulkhead and put the fish up there for pics. but if it is really catch and release, let it go man. hold it up snap a shot and set her free. they don't take reel well to floppin around on the concrete and then being dumped back in the water.
nice fish tho.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Awesome fish....you are on them thats for sure, like Gulfcoast keep them off the concrete if you can. People just want clarification and your last story had some holes in it, that needed filling in, this being the internet people try to pull all kinds of stories on here


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Dude, I don't care what anybody says, those are "PIGS"!!! Awesome work, keep it up, and please keep posting the great pics!


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> phil close thier mouth and measure them corectly.


She would not keep her mouth closed


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice trout once again. Congrats on your catches. Being the internet community, somebody will always have something to say about a picture & report. That is just the way it is sometimes, so don't sweat it to much.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

whats that orange thing


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> whats that orange thing


It's a whistle.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

FISHMAN1 said:


> She would not keep her mouth closed


 now that there is funny dude. lmao:rotfl:


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey Fil!
Good job on the trout. For folks who don't know, Fil is a kayak guide out of Corpus and catches big reds too.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice Trout.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

too bad its not a fish-whistle. lol. Dont worry about the haters, keep catching those pigs.



FISHMAN1 said:


> It's a whistle.


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

FISHMAN1 said:


> She would not keep her mouth closed


Had a girlfriend with the same problem one time.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice fish, you defiantly got'em figured out.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Nice fish again!


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice pigs you got there.. wish i could find some like that!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

man
You should be a guide or something.
How do we get a trip with you?


----------



## fisherfool (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm jealous.Great fish.It is hard to measure a fish with the camera in your hand.


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

donf said:


> man
> You should be a guide or something.
> How do we get a trip with you?


I'm a guide in Corpus Christi Tex. If you would like to see more go to *http://teamoceankayak.com/ *

*We are the TEXAS FISHING CREW*

http://www.oceankayak.com/fishing/crew/index.htm


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Had a girlfriend with the same problem one time

Thats great!


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Fishman*

I am a believer, NICE fish! Looked at more pics on your site, more huge pigs! You have the touch, lol, or are you just holding your tongue right? More respect to you also for keeping your cool!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

He did indeed keep his cool with all the hammering.
Your a better man than I..............And apparently a great fisherman.


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> He did indeed keep his cool with all the hammering.
> Your a better man than I..............And apparently a great fisherman.


Being jelous just brings out the worst in people, Positive people look at a glass half full. Negative people look at a glass half empty. People who like to start controversy just look at the glass.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

no doubt nice fish


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

You know Capt. if you would have attached your website to your first report it would have made things easier for everyone without the drama.


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

kenny said:


> You know Capt. if you would have attached your website to your first report it would have made things easier for everyone without the drama.


Your right, live and learn!


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Guides know where the biggies go, no doubt. Can't wait to book a guide this year with the company money, of course ha ha..


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

FISHMAN1 said:


> Positive people look at a glass half full. Negative people look at a glass half empty. People who like to start controversy just look at the glass.


LOL!! *What?!?!*


nice fish, man.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Actually, you handled it all very well and I commend you for that.Its something about the (Internet) when you can't look a man in the eyes. Nice job ..


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> Actually, you handled it all very well and I commend you for that.Its something about the (Internet) when you can't look a man in the eyes. Nice job ..


All in a days work, Thanks.


----------



## flounderpusher (Dec 10, 2006)

very nice fish there,this is the time of year the big ones seem to get caught


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

nice job great fish way to go no the release of nice fish


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

i think i need more proof


----------



## harv418 (May 25, 2004)

Fil just talks the fish into submission....Trust me, I know. 

Not really. But I will say this for the man, he knows big trout in and around corpus.... 

Now if we can just keep his fish away from the crabs, and his kayak away from the local gators...we'll have a better year this year.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm a beliver take me with you, J/K

Nice fish!


----------



## topdog15 (Dec 7, 2006)

Maybe I missed it earlier in the thread, but how did you get the record certified so quickly by TPWD? I know several people who waited months on word from the agency.


----------



## vincent (Aug 25, 2005)

topdog15 said:


> Maybe I missed it earlier in the thread, but how did you get the record certified so quickly by TPWD? I know several people who waited months on word from the agency.


This has to be an old problem..now it's all computerized..I've submitted about 10 awards/records in the past 2 years and have never waited more than 10-14 days to receive something in the mail.

As far as the BS about measuring these fish especially by YOURSELF..ok so with the mouth open you gain 3/4"....and by stretching the fish out and making it lay flat and pinching the tail you gain that 3/4" of length back...nitpicking..


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

His old high school woodshop teacher taught him that!



FISHMAN1 said:


> Being jelous just brings out the worst in people, Positive people look at a glass half full. Negative people look at a glass half empty. People who like to start controversy just look at the glass.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Good going Phil..........thanks for posting some quality fish. The big girls are out in force.
tight Knot


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You are on a serious roll man... great fish!


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

centimeter scale or did you fold 8" under the fish? lol

Nice


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

what color?


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

galvbay said:


> His old high school woodshop teacher taught him that!


NOW! THAT IS A GOOD ONE!!!!


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

hey fishman,

nice fish and congrats on the award! but more respec and congrats for the way your handleing all the incoming comments!! i like to think of myself as a pretty honest and respected guy and was thinking maybe you outta take me out and put me on some big girls (cuz we all know big girls need luvin to!) and then i can vouch for ya on 2cool!!!! 

keep up the good work


----------



## topdog15 (Dec 7, 2006)

maybe the TPWD certification is faster now, than previously, but you suggest 10-14 days. in this story, the angler is claiming 3 days. Still a big difference.


----------



## vincent (Aug 25, 2005)

topdog15 said:


> maybe the TPWD certification is faster now, than previously, but you suggest 10-14 days. in this story, the angler is claiming 3 days. Still a big difference.


I think you're confusting getting a confirmation phone call about the paperwork with actually having the certificate in hand..but will will easily make the 10-14 days...if he doesn't already have it in the mail.

Most of these big trout hit a Catch 2000 blue/green/white combo at nite..


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I *NEED MORE PROOF!!!!* I SAY YOU TAKE ME FISHING ON A DAY YOU KNOW THE PIGS ARE BITTING AND I WILL POST THE RESULTS FOR YOU. THEN YOU WILL HAVE A BACKER THAT DOES NOT KNOW YOU AND ALL THE OTHERS CAN CONTINUE TO BE JELIOUS AND I CAN FINALLY GET A TROUT OVER 30". 


Great looking fish. Nice posts all the way around and way to stay professional. I believe you would be the kind of person I would enjoy a day on the water with. Especially catching those pigs.


----------



## chuey27 (May 6, 2005)

Here's another thread gone to waste. I thought I was going to read positive comments on Phil's catch, but.........I guess not. I didn't even bother reading this entire thread it was such a waste of time.

I've known Phil for many years, and can vouch for his catches. He consistantly produces year after year. I know a couple of the holes he fishes, and can say they are definately there during the right conditions. If your hardcore like he is, you'll catch them too. Not many of us here are willing to wade all night to hunt the big ones. Keep up the reports and nice catch!


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Thet are out there!


----------



## Betty Croaker (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats again on the nice trout. Someone mentioned kayak, were you in a kayak when you caught those big gals?


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Betty Croaker said:


> Congrats again on the nice trout. Someone mentioned kayak, were you in a kayak when you caught those big gals?


Yes, I used a kayak to get to the hot spot!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

FISHMAN1 said:


> She would not keep her mouth closed


I think she lives with me.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

CAPSIZED said:


> too bad its not a fish-whistle. lol. Dont worry about the haters, keep catching those pigs.


Aren't fish-whistles those things on the tops of beer cans? POP-sssss! (Here fish, here fish) If that doesn't work, call again. If you call enough, it won't matter if you don't catch fish.


----------

